

Lijit’s CEO on raising money from angels - paulsb
http://falseprecision.typepad.com/my_weblog/2008/05/angel-financing.html

======
swombat
Good article, but entirely extracted from the original at:
[http://falseprecision.typepad.com/my_weblog/2008/05/angel-
fi...](http://falseprecision.typepad.com/my_weblog/2008/05/angel-
financing.html)

Why not link directly to this one?

Daniel

------
bigtoga
wtf - this is shite. Off day? Couldn't think of anything original to post so
you had to rip off the guy's whole article?

